# Hi



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

What is the best thing to keep your slingshot in good shape I mean like. water proof and. Stuff like that


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Make the subject for your topic something relevant to it. Like, your subject could be "How can I waterproof my slingshot?"

Wax, CA glue, polyeurethane, shellac, and different varnishes are all good ways to protect a slingshot from moisture. They all have their pros and cons. I assume we are talking about a slingshot made from wood...


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Yes a natural fork


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Gorilla glue two part epoxy, rubbed on with gloved finger, excess wiped off with clean rag, gives a really nice shine, brings out the grain and not slickto grip.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks very much


----------

